# Need help with taxes



## arian29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I had a few questions regarding Taxes and forms for stock sites.

I am supposed to fill 2 forms to avail tax benefits.
The W8 BEN form and the SS-4/W7 form. Now do i need to fill the forms separately for all stock sites where i submit my photos ?

Help appreciated


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2013)

Just like legal advice, taking financial advice from Internet strangers (especially when we have NO idea where in the world you are) is silly.  Spend the $100 - 200 (or equivalent) and sit down with a CPA for an hour and have him/her explain what you should and should not do, and what forms are required when.


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2013)

They are US tax forms, so consult a certified public accountant, a qualified accountant, or an attorney familiar with US taxes.


----------



## modernbabyphoto (Oct 30, 2013)

Use their advice and get a accountant, although they are pricey, IRS fines can cost much more. I recommend using a Dave Ramsey certified accountant and one that has dealt with photography before. Do your research on picking a good accountant though.


----------

